# Completed DIY mag/flashlight holder



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I completed my mag/flashlight holder to complement the holster I made a year ago. Nothing fancy but they work and feel great. I made them sit higher up on my belt for concealment and comfort.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nicely done!
Whaddaya? Tryin' to put us professionals outta work?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nicely done!
> Whaddaya? Tryin' to put us professionals outta work?


Thanks. Don't worry, I won't quit my day job.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------

